# business visa



## rohitvishnu (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi .

i have a doubt regarding business visa for greece, I was previously working for 'A' company and last week moved to ''B'' company. The company has initiated by business visa for GREECE . 

FOr a business visa we require to submit 6 months salary slips . All the salary slips are of the old company, in this case will it be a problem ??


thanks/


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

It shouldnt be a problem.
However, have with u the new contract where ur new salary is stated.


----------

